# Demostrative Se



## Graveyard (Oct 23, 2015)

Felipe said:


> no shit:dry: the lyrics are not supposed to follow what's going on in the clip


Uhm... The video is about Katy as a pharaoh and a w̶b̶itch? Goddess? She dresses up as Isis, but for the most part she's a pharaoh. She uses magic, a thing the lyrics mention.

The song itself is about not underestimating her, because "she will come at you like a dark horse". She probably meant to say something dangerous, but ended up making a mess out of herself.

The video constantly shows people making gifts and trying to win her, but because said gifts weren't enough/she disliked them, she blasted them. ...with magic.

I'd say the video is related to the song. Just poorly.


----------



## Felipe (Feb 25, 2016)

Graveyard said:


> I'd say the video is related to the song. Just poorly.


I don't know, think about it. This is not an amateur clip, if they are going to spend so much money, they have to at least have some idea of what the hell they are doing. The other reason is: if you listen to the song alone (without video), it's just a metaphor or her liking to play other guys. I think the clip is just to get people hooked enough to watch all the way, associate with conspiracy theories (because of egypt or whatever and because by doing that, people will rewatch to try to interpret and give the creators more revenue), etc.


----------



## Graveyard (Oct 23, 2015)

Felipe said:


> I don't know, think about it. This is not an amateur clip, if they are going to spend so much money, they have to at least have some idea of what the hell they are doing. The other reason is: if you listen to the song alone (without video), it's just a metaphor or her liking to play other guys. I think the clip is just to get people hooked enough to watch all the way, associate with conspiracy theories (because of egypt or whatever and because by doing that, people will rewatch to try to interpret and give the creators more revenue), etc.


Ah, no, the video _has_ a story. Although the main focus was, of course, engaging the audience (something they did quite well, considering it has a billion views), it does make sense. She's presented gifts and they're not enough and yadda yadda. It's not an amature production, yes, but it relied on the "weird aspect". The humongous cat heads, the blue guys...

It's Katy Perry's equivalent of being edgy.


----------



## Felipe (Feb 25, 2016)

Graveyard said:


> Ah, no, the video _has_ a story. Although the main focus was, of course, engaging the audience (something they did quite well, considering it has a billion views), it does make sense. She's presented gifts and they're not enough and yadda yadda. It's not an amature production, yes, but it relied on the "weird aspect". The humongous cat heads, the blue guys...
> 
> It's Katy Perry's equivalent of being edgy.


what I meant is that considering it is not an amateur production, it is unlikely that they would mistake cleopatra for afrodite or Isis...I don't even know anymore, anyways this has nothing to do with Extraverted Sensing so I'm gonna stop now.


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart (Aug 18, 2015)

The Katy perry video strikes me as a romanticization or idealization of Se. Power for the sake of having power (over nature in this case), "you can do it Ra Ra" sort of behavior. That does seem to be very Demonstrative to me.

The second Katy Perry video strikes me as a bit of wierdo fluff grounded in things she is familiar with. Not sure how I'd type that except to say it seems to have no real underlying meaning under the words, so probably low Ni/Ne. The song is basically a straight message set to some nice music.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

soseductive said:


> Closer. Why poor Fe? I think he was able to create positive emotional atmosphere pretty successfully.
> 
> Hint to his type lays at 1:05.


Success doesn't imply his actual skill at it. If you look closer, you realize how much effort he must put into it (jump around, scream), in order to get the effect he wants. He must constantly exaggerate but he doesn't do it at the right moments or at the right places, but instead he does it at a very even level throughout because he doesn't know quite when and where to be subtler and when to be more forceful about it. Strong use of Fe doesn't mean that you always express non-stop at max level; strong use of Fe also understands when, how and where to express. This clip showcases a clear lack of nuance and difficulty in producing the information a more subtle but impacting way. I also have the impression that a lot of people who do like him are Fe valuing types themselves, so they naturally react to his attempts because in an Fe world, not doing so, would be rude and inconsiderate of his sincere attempts of expression. The section of the clip you are referring to actually demonstrates my point; people are yelling and screaming because they realize that they should, that he is trying to really show off this particular expression in a skillful way, and they react accordingly. I am not saying the entire audience is faking, some people clearly react that way because they genuinely do feel that, but the reaction reminds me far more of what happens when my SLE cousin tries to tell a joke and expects everyone to laugh. Some people who find it funny will obviously laugh, but a lot of people will also laugh because they realize it's the considerate thing to do, especially when she herself afterwards begin to laugh in order to prompt the others to laugh with her. A lot of the time, overall impression I get from that clip is almost like the audience is like a laugh track; it laughs at the right places because that is the right thing to do in that situation, regardless of how funny it really is or not. 

Compare to Robin Williams, an actual ESE:






He knows exactly when and where to exaggerate his expressions in order to elevate the atmosphere and have an emotional impact. He doesn't come across as awkward when doing so. Awkwardness is usually one of the key features when detecting whether someone is trying to use their lower dimensional functions or not, because something only comes across as awkward when you clearly lack some skill in it. Ballmer wish he could be a Robin Williams, but he's not.


----------



## soseductive (Jan 5, 2016)

Entropic said:


> Success doesn't imply his actual skill at it. If you look closer, you realize how much effort he must put into it (jump around, scream), in order to get the effect he wants. He must constantly exaggerate but he doesn't do it at the right moments or at the right places, but instead he does it at a very even level throughout because he doesn't know quite when and where to be subtler and when to be more forceful about it. Strong use of Fe doesn't mean that you always express non-stop at max level; strong use of Fe also understands when, how and where to express. This clip showcases a clear lack of nuance and difficulty in producing the information a more subtle but impacting way. I also have the impression that a lot of people who do like him are Fe valuing types themselves, so they naturally react to his attempts because in an Fe world, not doing so, would be rude and inconsiderate of his sincere attempts of expression. The section of the clip you are referring to actually demonstrates my point; people are yelling and screaming because they realize that they should, that he is trying to really show off this particular expression in a skillful way, and they react accordingly. I am not saying the entire audience is faking, some people clearly react that way because they genuinely do feel that, but the reaction reminds me far more of what happens when my SLE cousin tries to tell a joke and expects everyone to laugh. Some people who find it funny will obviously laugh, but a lot of people will also laugh because they realize it's the considerate thing to do, especially when she herself afterwards begin to laugh in order to prompt the others to laugh with her. A lot of the time, overall impression I get from that clip is almost like the audience is like a laugh track; it laughs at the right places because that is the right thing to do in that situation, regardless of how funny it really is or not.
> 
> Compare to Robin Williams, an actual ESE:
> 
> ...


Hard to argue, it seems like you know about Fe more than i do. Fe is my ignoring function, so for me it's hard to tell how good someone at using it. I wonder if i bad at it myself or just don't have any desire to learn more about it. I actually one of the guys who use fake laugh when hear those jokes, it's like the only time when i am using Fe  

When i said "Hint to his type lays at 1:05." i didn't meant emotional atmosphere, i meant words that he said. Maybe, i jumped to conclution too fast. Probably, because my weak Ne, i just didn't saw other possibilities. But you give me some food for thoughts.


----------

